# Shooter's #2 / HT Basement HT build



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Well looks like I will be putting this project on hold. 

I'll post once there is a set time, date and person whom I can work with to get this project started and completed w/o any conflicts.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

subscribed....


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

!!! I finally got around and had two bids.

The area / sq ft that would be completed is right at 212 sq ft.

Some of the obsticles was the relocate the hot water heater on the back wall so I can gain more viewing distance (originally 12', but now 16' deep) Also extending duct work for heat/ac vent and return. Other than that it was just insulation all the way around, adding a rear door to access the hot water heater and return) and insulating the back wall where that area is.

1st bid came back at $6200.00 completed and the 2nd bid was double which was almost $13,000.00. 

My question is this: So for 212 sq ft, how much could I save if I was the do the framing / insulation / low voltage pre-wiring and then to hire my own contractors do to the electrical, AC duct work, plumbing (relocate the hot water heater about 5' away from where its originally at, install sheetrock / mud tape, texture and paint and getting all city permits.

This is so new to me, but I am wondering if I be my own superintendent could I save from my lowest bid @ $6200?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sure you could save a lot by doing the framing and insulation yourself and it's fairly easy ..I would leave the rest to a professional, if you have never done it before...
Did they break down all the costs in their estimates?..You will save a lot buy getting your own lumber and insulation and save even more, by doing it yourself compared to their labor charges...When I was doing carpentry,I charged $20hr and that was 10 years ago!!


----------



## Kyo89 (Dec 4, 2013)

2 is simply not enough, get more bids!

Best way to do it is to get estimate for labor ONLY and ask them to write down exactly what go into the estimate. You should buy all the material by yourself and pay for labor only.

You can also use the 6200 estimate as a base then show it to another contractor and ask if they can beat it. I would show the 6200 estimate to another contractor and ask if they can beat it but lower the number to 5700.

Remember, quality is important as well, you do not want to low ball and get bad worker


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

things most people can learn and do most easily are (with the internet, books, and freinds advice)

drywall hanging
framing
low voltage wiring
pre wiring lights and sockets by pulling the wire
trim
paint
simple wall to wall carpet WITHOUT a seam
woodwork
tile
simple ac add on duct work


things I would leave to a professional if you don't have experience

finish wiring and wiring panel work
drywall finishing
complex carpet or carpet with a seam
plumbing in a basement
complex ac work

the best bet is to ask for two bids. One with everything included and one with you doing some work.


----------

